# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  افضل  دار  تطبع  الكتب  وتنشره

## بين المحبرة والكاغد

ما هي  افضل  الدور  للنشر  والتوزيع

ومن عنده  معرفه     في   طريقه  طباعه   الكتاب

وهل الافضل   ان   تطبعه  بنفسك    او  تسلمه  للدار

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الدور تتفاوت في الأفضلية ، فمنها من يتميز بالإخراج الفني من حيث نوعية الورق والتجليد وما شابه ، ومنها من يتميز بالإخراج العلمي من حيث سلامة النص من السقط والتحريف والتصحيف بتخصيص مراجعين للدار والمراجعة والدقة الجيدة وانتقاء المحققين وانتقاء العناويين وهكذا...
ومنها من يتميز بالانتشار الواسع الجيد في جميع أنحاء العالم ولكنها تفقد أحد سابقتيها
ويوجد دور تجارية بحتة تطبع كل ما هب ودب وهي الأكثر!!
وقلما تجد دور تشترك فيها كل المميزات وإن وجدت فتجد ارتفاع الأسعار والمغالاة في البيع!
ـــــ
أما بالنسبة للأفضل هل تطبع الكتاب بنفسك أو تسلمه للدار فأنا رأيي أن تطبعه بنفسك (إن كانت لديك القدرة المادية) وتوزعه أنت أو توكل من يوزعه عنك في المعارض مثلًا أو في الدور الموجودة في بلدك وما أكثرها الآن في مصر والسعودية وبيروت وسوريا. والسبب أنك تخرج من تحكم الدار بك وفرض شروطهم فضلًا عن كثرة النصب والغش والتلاعب في العقود وما شابه!!
ـــــــ
وأنا لدي خبرة كبيرة بالطباعة فإن أردت أن تستفسر عن أي شيء فأنا في الخدمة من حيث كيفية الطباعة وحساب التكاليف وطريقة التوزيع وغير ذلك... والله من وراء القصد
موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

بورك فيك

واذا  ممكن رقم  الهاتف

وما  رأيك   بدار  صوت  القلم  في مصر

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الدار المذكورة لا أعرفها وأظنها من الدور المغمورة التي لايعرفها أحد
######
ودمت بخير
#حذف رقم الهاتف ويمكنك مخاطبته على الخاص# الإشراف#

----------


## محب الهدى

لي سؤال 

الكتاب 200 صفحة من الحجم العادي30س
وغلاف عادي ملون

كم تكون تكلفة الطباعة بالورق العادي ابضا
في كمية تساوي 500 نسخة مثلا

ولو من الحجم الصغير يعني 24س
و32 ورقة و500 نسخة 

كم التكلفة........

هذا ان لم اثقل عليك بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

http://alsooot.com/alnashren/ip_example.htm

هذه  التي  اقصد    اظنها  مشهوره

----------


## المدقق اللغوي

الأخ أبو الفرج المنصوري يقصد أنها ليست لها من الشهرة والمكانة عند طلاب العلم مثل غيرها.
وفقك الله ويسر أمورك.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> لي سؤال  
> الكتاب 200 صفحة من الحجم العادي30س
> وغلاف عادي ملون 
> كم تكون تكلفة الطباعة بالورق العادي ابضا
> في كمية تساوي 500 نسخة مثلا 
> ولو من الحجم الصغير يعني 24س
> و32 ورقة و500 نسخة  
> كم التكلفة........ 
> 
> هذا ان لم اثقل عليك بارك الله فيكم جميعا


أعطي الكتاب لأحد مكاتب الصف المختصين بصف الكتب ، واجعله ينسقه لك حسب الحجم المطلوب ، وقل لي عدد الصفحات بعد التنسيق وأنا أحسبه لك بالضبط ، لأنه لا يعرف حجم الكتاب بعدد الأسطر!
وماذا تقصد بالورق العادي؟ فال70 جرام عادي وال60 جرام عادي وال80 جرام عادي وكل منهم له سعره.
واعلم أن الكتب أربعة أحجام
1- القطع الكبير الذي نسميه a4 مثل بعض كتب مركز الملك فيصل
2- القطع المجلد العادي ويطلق عليه نصف ثمانيات وملازمته 16 صفحة
3- قطع الجاير وهو وسط بين سابقه ولاحقه
4- قطع ربع الثمانيات وهو قريب من حجم كف اليد وملزمته 32 صفحة
5- حجم ال64 وهو الحجم الصغير الذي يطبع به حصن المسلم وباقي المتون الصغيرة في مصر

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> http://alsooot.com/alnashren/ip_example.htm
> 
> هذه التي اقصد اظنها مشهوره


لا أثق فيهم ، ولا أعرف مع من أتعامل!

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

> لا أثق فيهم ، ولا أعرف مع من أتعامل!


بورك فيك
 يطهر  انك جربتها

بالاتصال  عليهم    وجدت   كل  خير
ولها  كتب  كثيره   مطبوعه   لاعلى  الجوده
والاسعار  جدا    مناسبه
مع  شرط  الجوده  في  الطبعه   وكل  ما  يلحق  به

اتمنى   ان  تلقي  نظره  عليهم
لاني  راتحت  لهم   وفي  النيه  التعامل  معهم

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

يسر الله لك أخي الكريم ولكن كن على حذر مع المجهولين!

----------


## محب الهدى

> أعطي الكتاب لأحد مكاتب الصف المختصين بصف الكتب ، واجعله ينسقه لك حسب الحجم المطلوب ، وقل لي عدد الصفحات بعد التنسيق وأنا أحسبه لك بالضبط ، لأنه لا يعرف حجم الكتاب بعدد الأسطر!
> وماذا تقصد بالورق العادي؟ فال70 جرام عادي وال60 جرام عادي وال80 جرام عادي وكل منهم له سعره.
> واعلم أن الكتب أربعة أحجام
> 1- القطع الكبير الذي نسميه a4 مثل بعض كتب مركز الملك فيصل
> 2- القطع المجلد العادي ويطلق عليه نصف ثمانيات وملازمته 16 صفحة
> 3- قطع الجاير وهو وسط بين سابقه ولاحقه
> 4- قطع ربع الثمانيات وهو قريب من حجم كف اليد وملزمته 32 صفحة
> 5- حجم ال64 وهو الحجم الصغير الذي يطبع به حصن المسلم وباقي المتون الصغيرة في مصر


 
جزيت خيرا معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
وجاري البحث عن مركز صف للمعرفة

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

اخي  ابو الفرج  

اي  المطابع  في مصر  تطبع  بورق  فاخر

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> اخي ابو الفرج 
> 
> اي المطابع في مصر تطبع بورق فاخر


كثير جدًا!
ولكن الدور والمطابع في مصر يسعون حول تقليل التكاليف لزيادة الأرباح ، فالورق الفاخر موجود والتجليد الفاخر موجود ، والطباعة الفاخرة موجودة ، ولكن كل ذلك لا ينسجم معه الشعب المصري!!!
فالشعب المصري ينسجم مع قلة الأسعار ورخص الكتاب ، عكس الذوق الكويتي أو السعودي فإنه ينسجم  مع الجودة والشكل الجيد حتى لو ارتفع سعره ، لذلك تجد الدور السعودية مثل الرشد ، ابن الجوزي ، المنهاج ، عالم الفوائد ، العاصمة ، طيبة ... يطبعون على ورق كريمي مستورد 80 جرام ، ويجلدون في بيروت عند مؤسسة (فؤاد بعينه) على جلد بركوين إيطالي ... وما إلى ذلك.
الشاهد أن هناك في مصر ورق مستورد جيد وطباعة جيدة وتجليد جيد ولكن أصحاب الدور يعرفون إمكانيات الشعب المصري وأنه لا يفرق معهم الجودة على عكس اهتمامهم بالسعر ، فعدلوا عن الجودة!!
وأنا عندما أريد طباعة كتاب اشتري الورق بنفسي وأختار المطبعة بنفسي وأعمل الأكلشيه بنفسي وأختار نوعية التجليد بنفسي وأكلف الكتاب من الألف للياء ثم أعرضه بالسعر الذي يرضيني في جميع دور النشر وخاصة المعارض ، وهذا ما أوصيك به.

----------


## حسام الدين قاسم

إن أردت فأنا ممكن أنسقه لك في مكتبي
واذهبوا إلى هذا الرابط وحملوا عينات من أعمالي السابقة وانظروا ردود المشايخ ودور النشر
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187436

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

بورك فيك اخي  حسام   
ورأيت  الثناء  العطر عليك  وعلى  عملك   من  الاخوه  الافاضل  والمشايخ  الكرام

ولى  بعض  الاسئله

عملك  فقط    صق الكتاب
انا مثلا  كاتب   بحثي  في  وورد  وهو جاهز  نوعا  ما  ما هو دوركم  بعد هذا
وهل لكم  علاقه  بنشر  الكتاب
ام هذا مرحله   ثانيه
وما هي  التكلفه  الاجماليه   لكتاب    بكم  الورقه  الواحده  مثلا
وهل الافضل  للمؤلف  ان يعطي  دار  النشر   هي  تجهز  الكتاب   وتنشره  ام  يجعل  صفه  لوحده  و نشره   عند  دار اخرى

----------


## محب الهدى

> إن أردت فأنا ممكن أنسقه لك في مكتبي
> واذهبوا إلى هذا الرابط وحملوا عينات من أعمالي السابقة وانظروا ردود المشايخ ودور النشر
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187436



بارك الله فيك بالفعل جهود طيبة ومباركة
وأنا أسأل اخانا حسام الدين 
هل تقبلون عندكم ان تأخذوا الكتاب وتقومون بصفه واعداده للطباعة
ثم تقومون انتم بطباعته ..؟ وذلك بالتنسيق مع المؤلف.؟
ام هو من يكلف الكتاب من حسابه الخاص؟؟ كيف ذلك ؟

وسؤال آخر:
اين عنوانكم في القاهرة او في مصر ونسأل الله ان يوفقنا للتعامل معكم؟؟

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

ما رايكم   بالعبيكان

هل  احد  جرب    التعامل  معهم

----------


## محب الهدى

> إن أردت فأنا ممكن أنسقه لك في مكتبي
> واذهبوا إلى هذا الرابط وحملوا عينات من أعمالي السابقة وانظروا ردود المشايخ ودور النشر
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187436


 بارك الله فيك بالفعل جهود طيبة ومباركة
وأنا أسأل اخانا حسام الدين 
هل تقبلون عندكم ان تأخذوا الكتاب وتقومون بصفه واعداده للطباعة
ثم تقومون انتم بطباعته ..؟ وذلك بالتنسيق مع المؤلف.؟
ام هو من يكلف الكتاب من حسابه الخاص؟؟ كيف ذلك ؟

وسؤال آخر:
اين عنوانكم في القاهرة او في مصر ونسأل الله ان يوفقنا للتعامل معكم؟؟

----------

